# Topmounts



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

When switching the top mount from stock struts to coilovers. Do you have to remove the bottom part or is the whole thing suppose to fit in the new coil. I have bc's and the whole top mount doesn't fit. It I remove it and let the bearing sit flush to the top of the coil there is no issue.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know for sure, I think that they have to be loaded, so you'd compress the spring to fit the spring isolator. On that note, I think all these companies are jipping us by not including mounts. But oh well. Guess it's the standard on this car.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> I don't know for sure, I think that they have to be loaded, so you'd compress the spring to fit the spring isolator. On that note, I think all these companies are jipping us by not including mounts. But oh well. Guess it's the standard on this car.


 you lost me


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

It should fit in the new coilover. When I installed my coilover, I pulled the entire mount out and installed it in the coilover. I have had no problems. I wish I did a better job photo-documenting my lowering project, I would send some photos.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> It should fit in the new coilover. When I installed my coilover, I pulled the entire mount out and installed it in the coilover. I have had no problems. I wish I did a better job photo-documenting my lowering project, I would send some photos.


 so you didn't have to remove the bottom black piece of the top mount. Cause the whole thing would not fit into mine (bc type br). I just removed the bottom and placed it to the bearing sat right on the aluminum piece of the new coil.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

TheKidJoey said:


> so you didn't have to remove the bottom black piece of the top mount. Cause the whole thing would not fit into mine (bc type br). I just removed the bottom and placed it to the bearing sat right on the aluminum piece of the new coil.


I think I know the piece you are talking about and if it is the part pointed out in the picture, then yes I got rid of that part. Bilstein supplied a blue urethane/plastic washer to go into it's place.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> I think I know the piece you are talking about and if it is the part pointed out in the picture, then yes I got rid of that part. Bilstein supplied a blue urethane/plastic washer to go into it's place.
> View attachment 158002


No I actually removed the bottom of the bearing.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

TheKidJoey said:


> No I actually removed the bottom of the bearing.


Hmmm.... The bottom of my bearing (i.e. the black bottom piece) seated right into the spring. What brand coilovers do you have? I feel like that bottom piece *really needs* to be there!


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> Hmmm.... The bottom of my bearing (i.e. the black bottom piece) seated right into the spring. What brand coilovers do you have? I feel like that bottom piece *really needs* to be there!


Bc, it wouldn't fit in the top aluminum piece on the coil. So I removed the black piece and sat the bearing right on that aluminum piece, minus the bottom of the oem top mount.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Check out my KSport install, it may help...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-...06-ksport-coilover-install-picture-heavy.html


----------

